# Special Pathology Books?



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,

I wanted to ask if there is another book besides Robbins I can look into for a reference. I use Robbins as a standard, but I'm having some problems with his excessive "research". I just need somewhat of a guide to know what is important and what isn't, or should I just stick with Robins. I also make my own notes too, so I'm use to using more than one book. 

I've heard of Harsh Mohan, but our professors say it's a little deficient. I've also heard of Rubins. I also have the Kaplan CDs for Pathology which I use.

A little help would be nice. 

Thanks.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Kaplan and Goljan are decent review books. Alternatively, try using the "medium"-sized Robbins, as there are 3 Robbins' pathology books: mini, medium, and large. Large is rather extensive, medium is plenty, and mini is good for quick reviews.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh right! Goljan I forgot about that. Thanks!  Yeah and I just realized about the different types of Robbins, I'll be sure to get the medium one. I thought I had the medium one, turns out I didn't.


----------

